# contador en cascada sincrono 00-59(up-down)



## Ever Martinez (Mar 23, 2008)

hola compañer@s de foro, desde hace unos dias tengo que realizar esta practica, por medio de contadores de decadas 74LS190, con señal sincrona debo visualizar la serie desde 00-59 ascendente/descendente, pero aun no es muy optimo mi diseño, y solo sirve descendente, les agradezco su colaboracion.[/code]


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

No puedo habrir esa extensión.Saludos


----------



## Ever Martinez (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahhh la extensión ckt, corresponde al simulador circuitMaket, pero aqui va una imagen del diseño; gracias por el interes prestado.


----------



## Mjarre (Abr 1, 2008)

mira analiza tu diseño, puesto que los contadores en realidad son unos flip flops entonces la abilitacion del pin U/D  es el que determina la secuencia, ya sea acendente o decendente....

y en realidad en el CI 74LS190 la abilitacion de conteo desendente  es complementado(U/D')

si tienes alguna duda, no esta por demas que revises el Datasheet del circuito...
Ok


Bye Bye....


----------



## Ever Martinez (Abr 2, 2008)

hola compañeros, ya resolvi, el problema como el contador de las decenas era modulo 6; habia hecho una mala simplificacion de la ecuacion, a la hora de utilizar el pin carga de datos.
adjunto el diseño el circuitmarket.
gracias.


----------



## ranninava (Nov 14, 2009)

Saludos a los compañeros electronicos, amigo me gustaria que pudieras enviar el circuito resultante de tu diseño pero en fotografia porque estuve analisandolo para aplicar unas cosas en un diseño q

Ok disculpen continuo.... un diseño que estoy haciendo y me gustaria ver el tuyo, por el asunto de la activacion del pin de control de conteo acendente decendente, pero lo envias en extencion .ckt, y no todos usamos ese cimulador, serias tan amable de enviarlo como jpg, asi yo podria analizar lo que hiciste y podria comparar y ver que me sirve, muchas gracias y que la pases super....!


----------

